# Postman Pat's Last Day:



## Caroline (Sep 7, 2011)

This was sent to me by a friend so take no responsibility for it other than some minor edititing.

>

>        It was Postman Pat's last day on the job after 35 years of
carrying the mail through all kinds of weather to the same villages and
towns.

>

>

>        When he arrived at the first house on his route, he was
greeted by the whole family there, who all hugged and congratulated him
and sent him on his way with a cheque for ?50.


>

>        At the second house they presented him an 18-carat gold
watch.


>

>        The folks at the third house handed him a bottle of 15-year
old Scotch whisky.

>

>        At the fourth house he was met at the door by a dumb blonde in
her lingerie. She took him by the arm and led him up the stairs to the
bedroom where she blew his mind with the most passionate fun he had
ever experienced. When they went downstairs, the blonde fixed him a
full English breakfast: Bacon, Eggs, Sausage & Tomato with freshly
squeezed orange juice. As she was pouring him a cup of steaming coffee,
he noticed a quid coin in the saucer.

>

>        'All this was just too wonderful for words,' he said, 'but
what's the quid for?'

>

>         'Well,' said the dumb blonde, 'Last night, I told my husband
that today would be your last day and that we should do something
special for you'. 'I asked him what I should give you'.

>

>

>

>        He said, **** him. Give him a quid.'

>

>

>        She smiled shyly and said, 'The breakfast was my idea.'


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 7, 2011)

Caroline said:


> This was sent to me by a friend so take no responsibility for it other than some minor edititing.
> 
> >
> 
> ...



lol Next time when I watch Poatman Pat with Grace, I won't be seeing him (Pat) in the same way  Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 7, 2011)

A postie's dream no doubt!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2011)

Good 1


----------



## David H (Sep 7, 2011)

An old one but, a half decent joke for a change - Yippee! 

Girl you're losing the run of yourself. 
(Irish expression meaning you're acting out of character)


----------

